
Hans Rosling: The good news of the decade? (Video) - dirtyaura
http://www.ted.com/talks/hans_rosling_the_good_news_of_the_decade.html#011334325745283036154
======
dirtyaura
Rosling's presentation style is fantastic. I became intrigued if he has
written any books (apparently not), but then realized that his visualization
ideas are truly made for web (and live presentations) instead of dead trees.

